# Craftsman Blower Requires Half Choke



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, I have a Craftsman blower model 358.794960. It's about three years old and it now dies when the choke is switched to the run position. If I leave it in the half choke position it seems to run fine. I took it apart to check for loose head bolts and check the cylinder for scoring (none found) and I went ahead and replaced the piston ring. I also cleaned the carb. It still only runs at half choke. From what I have read here I think my next step is to turn the carb adjusting screws out slightly. Does it sound like I'm on the right track?

One thing that has stumped me is the engine compression. I think I saw where a blower should test at least 90 or 100 PSI. I used a compression gauge and I get a reading of 30-35 PSI. Is it possible a blower could start and run at this low compression or is my compression gauge messed up?

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like it needs a carb adjust. I suspect your compression gage is giving the wrong reading.


----------



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

To adjust the carb would you recommend that I just back the two screws out 1/4 -1/2 turn or shoud I start from a full in position. If so, how many turns from full in should I go?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I suggest opening both about 1/4 turn from where they are now and go from there.


----------



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

I opened both 1/4 turn and it works great now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Glad you got it working.


----------



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

I just played with a craftsman with a C1Q-W11 Zama carb, and backed both screws out 1.5 turns from seated. I hit it pretty close, and had to give the high a 1/4 turn in.


----------

